# Buckboard Bacon Round 2...



## bigfish98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey all!  I did my second round of buckboard bacon.  I am now pretty set on bacon for a little while.  I started with 2 Boston Butts from Sam's totalling 19.5 pounds.  I deboned them and butterflied them, then weighed out the appropriate amount of tenderquick with my new digital scale.  I used the tenderquick, 1 Tbsp/# of Brown Sugar, garlic powder and onion powder on one and the same on the other with a hefty dose of black pepper.  Once rubbed, they were vac sealed and set in the fridge for 9 days, rubbed and flipped every evening.  I pulled them out Thursday night, soaked them for an hour in cold fresh water, dried them a little in front of a fan, then finished drying in the fridge overnight.  I smoked them in my MES 40 set at 100 degrees for a little over 12 hours with my AMNPS (A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker) with apple pellets.  It was in the 20's yesterday so my temp stayed just under 100 the whole time.  I was also able to use my new stainless steel hangers which where pretty sweet.  Not sure if it make a big difference hanging or laying on the rack, but it may in certain situations if you can fit more hanging than laying down.  After taking out the bones and the shrinkage from smoking, I ended up with 15 pounds od smokey goodness.  Add that to the 13 pounds I did two weeks ago and I am set for a little while.  I soaked my first round of BBB for 30 mins.  While good, it was a tad salty for my wife and pushing it for me.  I decided to try an hour this time.  Turned our beautiful and maybe my mother in law won't be on me for the salt!!  Here's some pics:
































I love the color it gets from the smoke!







So pretty!







I love this pic!







I am thinking that I will do regular belly bacon next.  One of my main goals is to get my posts banner worthy so if anyone out there has any tips, I would greatly appreciate them.  I am trying to improve my photos.  I have requisitioned an old lamp and use it for extra lighting when taking picks so I don't use the flash.  I read on the article about taking better pics that you shouldn't use the flash.  Any other tips would be appreciated!

Bigfish


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow what a great becon makes me want to  reach and  greb one of them


----------



## nilshoyum (Jan 29, 2012)

Great job their Fishy. I wish I could smoke meat like that here in Saint Paul!

The trick with lighting is to get refelected light a.k.a. indirect light on your meat. Otherwise you get glare and so on. You're doing great though buddy.

You can try filtering lamps by draping a white t-shirt over them or casting the light up on the ceiling. This will work well if you have a white ceiling. 

Keep smoking!

N


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

Your BBB looks awesome! It really has a nice color to it!

Great job!


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 29, 2012)

nilshoyum said:


> Great job their Fishy. I wish I could smoke meat like that here in Saint Paul!
> 
> The trick with lighting is to get refelected light a.k.a. indirect light on your meat. Otherwise you get glare and so on. You're doing great though buddy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nils,

I never thought about putting a shirt over the lamp.  I will definately try that!  I still think you could get the smoker I have and put it on your balcony.  Look it up.  Masterbuilt Electric 40 inch with window.  300 at Sam's.  If you don't have a Sam's membership, message me and we will talk cause I do.  We can work something out.  With that smoker and an AMNPS, (which you absolutely have to have) you would be set and I don't think anyone would ever know! 

Bigfish


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2012)

The BBB looks very tasty. It has been over a year now since I made my first BBB. I was going to make another batch but I scored some free bellies so I decided to go that route instead. Looks like you will be set with bacon for a wile.


----------



## big casino (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2012)

That is some great looking Bacon. I think your pics are looking good.


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 29, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> The BBB looks very tasty. It has been over a year now since I made my first BBB. I was going to make another batch but I scored some free bellies so I decided to go that route instead. Looks like you will be set with bacon for a wile.


FREE BELLIES!!  Lucky bastard!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks good Thumbs Up
Just order my AMNPS from Todd and its on its way :yahoo:
I got a belly waiting for it to show up.
Might get a butt to add to Bacon making


----------



## mossymo (Jan 29, 2012)

Great looking Buck board once again bigfish!

Have you checked on bellies and other meats at that Clover wholesale in Mandan yet?
 


bigfish98 said:


> FREE BELLIES!!  Lucky bastard!


Ya Ross, fill us in how we can find a deal like that!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 29, 2012)

On my to do list. Looks amazing.


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 29, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> Great looking Buck board once again bigfish!
> Have you checked on bellies and other meats at that Clover wholesale in Mandan yet?
> 
> 
> ...



I will be letting them know tomorrow that I am in need of a case!


----------



## nilshoyum (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll get there someday Fishy!

N


----------



## nilshoyum (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll get there someday Fishy!

N


----------



## nilshoyum (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll get there someday Fishy!

N


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful color and wow, what a lean butt?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2012)

You have fine looking bacon there. I have some in the refrig as we speak.


----------



## bobbygee (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey fish,AWSOME lookin BB.I too have the same setup(MES 40 w/AMNPS) and use bearcarver recipe for bacon.Man o Man,you just cant go wrong with that combo. I agree with your comment to rbranster.. FREE BELLIES, lucky bastard.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice looking BBB, I love that color. I have some in the fridge curing now. Going to use BearCarver's method/recipe as well.


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey all!  I did my second round of buckboard bacon.  I am now pretty set on bacon for a little while.  I started with 2 Boston Butts from Sam's totalling 19.5 pounds.  I deboned them and butterflied them, then weighed out the appropriate amount of tenderquick with my new digital scale.  I used the tenderquick, 1 Tbsp/# of Brown Sugar, garlic powder and onion powder on one and the same on the other with a hefty dose of black pepper.  Once rubbed, they were vac sealed and set in the fridge for 9 days, rubbed and flipped every evening.  I pulled them out Thursday night, soaked them for an hour in cold fresh water, dried them a little in front of a fan, then finished drying in the fridge overnight.  I smoked them in my MES 40 set at 100 degrees for a little over 12 hours with my AMNPS (A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker) with apple pellets.  It was in the 20's yesterday so my temp stayed just under 100 the whole time.  I was also able to use my new stainless steel hangers which where pretty sweet.  Not sure if it make a big difference hanging or laying on the rack, but it may in certain situations if you can fit more hanging than laying down.  After taking out the bones and the shrinkage from smoking, I ended up with 15 pounds od smokey goodness.  Add that to the 13 pounds I did two weeks ago and I am set for a little while.  I soaked my first round of BBB for 30 mins.  While good, it was a tad salty for my wife and pushing it for me.  I decided to try an hour this time.  Turned our beautiful and maybe my mother in law won't be on me for the salt!!  Here's some pics:
































I love the color it gets from the smoke!







So pretty!







I love this pic!







I am thinking that I will do regular belly bacon next.  One of my main goals is to get my posts banner worthy so if anyone out there has any tips, I would greatly appreciate them.  I am trying to improve my photos.  I have requisitioned an old lamp and use it for extra lighting when taking picks so I don't use the flash.  I read on the article about taking better pics that you shouldn't use the flash.  Any other tips would be appreciated!

Bigfish


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow what a great becon makes me want to  reach and  greb one of them


----------



## nilshoyum (Jan 29, 2012)

Great job their Fishy. I wish I could smoke meat like that here in Saint Paul!

The trick with lighting is to get refelected light a.k.a. indirect light on your meat. Otherwise you get glare and so on. You're doing great though buddy.

You can try filtering lamps by draping a white t-shirt over them or casting the light up on the ceiling. This will work well if you have a white ceiling. 

Keep smoking!

N


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

Your BBB looks awesome! It really has a nice color to it!

Great job!


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 29, 2012)

nilshoyum said:


> Great job their Fishy. I wish I could smoke meat like that here in Saint Paul!
> 
> The trick with lighting is to get refelected light a.k.a. indirect light on your meat. Otherwise you get glare and so on. You're doing great though buddy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nils,

I never thought about putting a shirt over the lamp.  I will definately try that!  I still think you could get the smoker I have and put it on your balcony.  Look it up.  Masterbuilt Electric 40 inch with window.  300 at Sam's.  If you don't have a Sam's membership, message me and we will talk cause I do.  We can work something out.  With that smoker and an AMNPS, (which you absolutely have to have) you would be set and I don't think anyone would ever know! 

Bigfish


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2012)

The BBB looks very tasty. It has been over a year now since I made my first BBB. I was going to make another batch but I scored some free bellies so I decided to go that route instead. Looks like you will be set with bacon for a wile.


----------



## big casino (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2012)

That is some great looking Bacon. I think your pics are looking good.


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 29, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> The BBB looks very tasty. It has been over a year now since I made my first BBB. I was going to make another batch but I scored some free bellies so I decided to go that route instead. Looks like you will be set with bacon for a wile.


FREE BELLIES!!  Lucky bastard!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks good Thumbs Up
Just order my AMNPS from Todd and its on its way :yahoo:
I got a belly waiting for it to show up.
Might get a butt to add to Bacon making


----------



## mossymo (Jan 29, 2012)

Great looking Buck board once again bigfish!

Have you checked on bellies and other meats at that Clover wholesale in Mandan yet?
 


bigfish98 said:


> FREE BELLIES!!  Lucky bastard!


Ya Ross, fill us in how we can find a deal like that!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 29, 2012)

On my to do list. Looks amazing.


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 29, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> Great looking Buck board once again bigfish!
> Have you checked on bellies and other meats at that Clover wholesale in Mandan yet?
> 
> 
> ...



I will be letting them know tomorrow that I am in need of a case!


----------



## nilshoyum (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll get there someday Fishy!

N


----------



## nilshoyum (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll get there someday Fishy!

N


----------



## nilshoyum (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll get there someday Fishy!

N


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful color and wow, what a lean butt?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2012)

You have fine looking bacon there. I have some in the refrig as we speak.


----------



## bobbygee (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey fish,AWSOME lookin BB.I too have the same setup(MES 40 w/AMNPS) and use bearcarver recipe for bacon.Man o Man,you just cant go wrong with that combo. I agree with your comment to rbranster.. FREE BELLIES, lucky bastard.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice looking BBB, I love that color. I have some in the fridge curing now. Going to use BearCarver's method/recipe as well.


----------

